# se siente to’ guapa



## robertopolaco

Hola estimados colegas:
Les presento un fragmento de la canción "Ella" de Bebe.


> Ella sa ha cansado de tirar la toalla
> se va quitando poco a poco telarańas
> no ha dormido esta noche pero no está cansada
> no miró ningún espejo pero se siente *to’ *guapa


Mi pregunta es: ¿"to’" significa "todo" o "toda"?
Un saludo y gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Agró

Significa "tod*a* guapa".
Si el adjetivo está en singular, "todo/a" debe concordar en género y número. Si está en plural (raro), permanece invariable.


----------



## robertopolaco

Agró said:


> Significa "tod*a* guapa".
> Si el adjetivo está en singular, "todo/a" debe concordar en género y número. *Si está en plural (raro), permanece invariable*.


Muchas gracias Agró.
¿Podrías dar un ejemplo a tus palabras subrayadas por mí?


----------



## Agró

Se sienten tod*o* guap*os*/guap*as*.


----------



## robertopolaco

Agró said:


> Se sienten tod*o* guap*os*/guap*as*.


Gracias.
Y última pregunta: ¿cuándo se usa *to’ *?


----------



## Agró

robertopolaco said:


> Gracias.
> Y última pregunta: ¿cuándo se usa *to’ *?


Con singular, plural, masculino y femenino....

Es una forma abreviada, útil en el lenguaje rápido, coloquial, de algunas zonas de España.


----------



## Pinairun

> Cuando lo que se atribuye al nombre es una cualidad, "todo" equivale a "completamente, enteramente" o "del todo" y, a veces, a "muy", y sigue o precede indistintamente al nombre: "Tiene el pelo todo blanco. Tenemos toda la casa revuelta. Lleva un vestido todo roto". Pero, a veces, en frases de esta misma forma, tiene sentido ponderativo más que de totalidad: "Vino todo manchado de barro". Este sentido tiene en frases en que "todo" no puede ser tomado con su sentido literal: "Ahí tienes a tu madre, toda preocupada por tu tardanza. Está todo asustado con lo que le has dicho".



Es propio del habla descuidada o coloquial. 
Hay gente pa' to' = Hay gente para todo. 
No hay pan pa' tos' = No hay pan para todos.

En este caso, lo que se suele decir es "toa guapa".


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> En este caso, lo que se suele decir es "toa guapa".



Pues sí. No es propio de mi zona, pero me da la impresión de que, aun en la forma coloquial, se suele hacer concordancia de género y número: to guapo, toa guapa, tos guapos.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Pero últimamente se homogeneiza cada vez más: _"ojito conmigo que voy to  loca", "Lo molan todo sí o qué "_. Creo que porque resulta más contundente (y más cani).


----------



## Lurrezko

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Pero últimamente se homogeneiza cada vez más: _"ojito conmigo que voy to  loca", "Lo molan todo sí o qué "_. Creo que porque resulta más contundente (y más cani).



Hija mía, no hay quien pueda con tu oído para la jerga...


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Es mi superpoder para el poligonerismo


----------



## Pinairun

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Es mi superpoder para el poligonerismo



¿Nadie se acuerda ya de Jesulín y su "Toa, toa, toa..."?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Yo sí, son estas criaturas, que llegaron varios _aquíhaytomate_ más tarde


----------



## Lurrezko

Madredelamorhermoso, qué especímenes.


----------



## Duometri

Lo del "to' chulo", "to' divertido", etc. lo está empezando a decir mi hijo de 12 años. Casi prefería cuando decía "mazo chulo". Espero que sea como el acné, que se cura con la edad...


----------



## RIU

Discrepo.

Esto del to' es más viejo que ejem de pie. Hablad con cualquier persona del sur de España, si puede ser de más de ochenta años y vais a flipar en colorines con la pretendida modernidad e inventiva de la juventud. Si pillais un solo _todo _bien pronunciado, estoy por pagaros una cena. Ts, ts, ts, lo que no quiere decir que vaya a hacerlo, panda gorrones.


----------



## Duometri

RIU said:


> Discrepo.
> 
> Esto del to' es más viejo que ejem de pie. Hablad con cualquier persona del sur de España, si puede ser de más de ochenta años y vais a flipar en colorines con la pretendida modernidad e inventiva de la juventud. Si pillais un solo _todo _bien pronunciado, estoy por pagaros una cena. Ts, ts, ts, lo que no quiere decir que vaya a hacerlo, panda gorrones.



Es cierto que, como forma de pronunciar "todo", es viejísimo. Nadie dice "todo el mundo", sino "to'el mundo". Lo nuevo, al menos para mí, es decir "to'" con el significado de "mucho" o "muy".

Lo de la cena... cuidado con lo que pones por escrito.


----------



## Antpax

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Pero últimamente se homogeneiza cada vez más: _"ojito conmigo que voy to  loca", "Lo molan todo sí o qué "_. Creo que porque resulta más contundente (y más cani).



ola! SaH ruBikaHH k vaH tOh lOKkaaHh!!  (puesto como ejemplo de idioma cani, no usar jamás o provocaréis hemorragias oculares!!!!!!)

Sí en efecto, diría que lo normal es no hacer la concordancia, al menos por aquí, pero diría que ya pasaba antes del movimiento cani/choni.

Saludos.

eL Ant, Ke loH pArteH


----------



## torrebruno

Yo no concuerdo con el que dice que _to _concuerda habitualmente. Entre otras cosas porque es un sindiós decir "iban toos guapos"

Por cierto: ¿de dónde habeis sacado esa tontería de tildar la nada de después de una letra y que además no es una tilde ni ná?. Y menos en este caso que es un _to _átono. Que no es lo mismo "iba to guapa" que "iba guapa del tó".


----------



## RIU

En mi opinión la concordancia o ausencia de ella es una combinación entre el azar y el alchohol. Los petas y demás tambien valen.


----------



## torrebruno

En esas situaciones que comentas, las disconcordancias peores que existen son las que puedas encontar a las cuatro de la madrugada entre la llave y la cerradura de tu casa.


----------



## Birke

RIU tiene razón: esto no es nuevo, …como que yo lo he dicho siempre, y antes que yo toa mi parentela.

Y me parece que si concuerda o no con el sujeto no es indiferente ni fruto de más o menos fiestorro previo. Es que hay una diferencia entre decir una cosa u otra:

—Allí estaban los tíos tós muertos de frío (todos tenían frío)
—Allí estaban los tíos to muertos de frío (estaban del todo, completamente, muertos de frío).

Una, para ir de fiesta y que le digan que va toa guapa, se pone toa arreglá y to subía en los taconazos, y sale to embalá que llega tarde como siempre.


----------



## _SantiWR_

Como algunos ya han comentado es un uso habitual en el habla del sur de España, al menos desde que yo tengo uso de razón. Lo de Bebe en este y otros muchos casos es autenticidad, no modernez.


----------



## ACQM

torrebruno said:


> Yo no concuerdo con el que dice que _to _concuerda habitualmente. Entre otras cosas porque es un sindiós decir "iban toos guapos"
> 
> Por cierto: ¿de dónde habeis sacado esa tontería de tildar la nada de después de una letra y que además no es una tilde ni ná?. Y menos en este caso que es un _to _átono. Que no es lo mismo "iba to guapa" que "iba guapa del tó".



No es una tilde, es un apóstrofe (') que significa que hay letras que se han elidido. Se usa también en otros idiomas en que hay contracciones aceptables o obligatorias que no constituyen una palabra, como en inglés o en catalán.


----------



## RIU

Birke said:


> RIU tiene razón: esto no es nuevo, …como que yo lo he dicho siempre, y antes que yo toa mi parentela.
> 
> Y me parece que si concuerda o no con el sujeto no es indiferente ni fruto de más o menos fiestorro previo. Es que hay una diferencia entre decir una cosa u otra:
> 
> —Allí estaban los tíos tós muertos de frío (todos tenían frío)
> —Allí estaban los tíos to muertos de frío (estaban del todo, completamente, muertos de frío).
> 
> *Una, para ir de fiesta y que le digan que va toa guapa, se pone toa arreglá y to subía en los taconazos, y sale to embalá que llega tarde como siempre. *



Ea, que a eso iba.


----------



## torrebruno

Birke said:


> Una, para ir de fiesta y que le digan que va toa guapa, se pone toa arreglá y to subía en los taconazos, y sale to embalá que llega tarde como siempre *a tó*.


Había que apuntillar...


----------



## Birke

S_obre si con tacones o sin ellos y si llegar la primera o la última, servidora to calladica_.


----------



## Agró

Panda de "tofus" (to' fumaos)...

Ni tilde, ni apóstrofe; apóstrof*o*, rediez.


----------



## torrebruno

Agró said:


> Panda de "tofus" (to' fumaos)...
> 
> Ni tilde, ni apóstrofe; apóstrof*o*, rediez *rediós*.


----------



## Pinairun

Estamos dando pie a que Robertopolaco piense que estamos _to, tos _y_ toas, _locos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

torrebruno said:


> Yo no concuerdo con el que dice que _to _concuerda habitualmente. Entre otras cosas porque es un sindiós decir "iban toos guapos"
> 
> .



Sin embargo, *torrebruno*, yo sí que he oído *iba toa contenta* o *estaban tos nerviosos*.


----------



## RIU

Birke, te has delatado, chica, no trates de arreglarlo. 


Ya me veo que Mate asomará con la motosierra y nos va a dejar a tos pelaos. Fijo. Jo, que gusto le tienen tos a la maquinica; si por lo menos se les acabara la sopa y tuvieran que usarla como el vasco ese, por lo menos tendría su qué de artesanal.


----------



## torrebruno

> Sin embargo, *torrebruno*, yo sí que he oído *iba toa contenta* o *estaban tos nerviosos*.


Depende de lo periférico que sea el barrio donde lo oíste. Verás: decir _toacontenta _es más difícil que decir _tocontenta_, cuesta más trabajo y es más largo. Es posible por tanto que el muchacho con quién hablaste fuera al instituto algún curso.
Un saludo.


----------



## RIU

torrebruno said:


> Depende de lo periférico que sea el barrio donde lo oíste. Verás: decir _toacontenta _es más difícil que decir _tocontenta_, cuesta más trabajo y es más largo. Es posible por tanto que el muchacho con quién hablaste fuera al instituto algún curso.
> Un saludo.



Perdona pero me estaba partiendo la caja yo solito, y no es plan.

¿Del _to_ al _toa_, hay un curso de instituto? Esto sí que es hilar fino.


----------



## robertopolaco

Pinairun said:


> Estamos dando pie a que Robertopolaco piense que estamos _to, tos _y_ toas, _locos.



No, no pienso así. Muchas gracias por responderme y por ampliar el asunto. Voy a escribir una tesis sobre ese tema.


----------



## torrebruno

Pues que tengas to la suerte del mundo.


----------



## Birke

Víctor Pérez said:


> …yo sí que he oído *iba toa contenta* o *estaban tos nerviosos*.



 En el #22 intenté explicarlo, pero parece que os quedasteis _tós embobaos_ con los taconazos y no reparasteis en que se usa de ambos modos, con concordancia o sin ella, según sea lo que se quiera decir.

—Estaban tós nerviosos (todos ellos estaban nerviosos)
—Estaban to nerviosos (estaban completamente nerviosos)

Digamos que si concuerda ha de entenderse como adjetivo determinante; y si no hay concordancia, entonces  funciona como un adverbio.


----------



## RIU

Pillamos Birke, pillamos. 

De todas formas no nos embobamos precisamente con los tacones. Es largo de explicar.


----------



## Pinairun

Birke said:


> Digamos que si concuerda ha de entenderse como adjetivo determinante; y si no hay concordancia, entonces funciona como un adverbio.



Con sus reglas y to.


----------



## utrerana

Hola compis:
El trocito de canción es:

"Ella se ha cansado, de tirar la toalla va quitando poco a poco telarañas No ha dormido esta noche, pero no está cansada No miró ningún espejo, pero se siente "toa" guapa".

Creo que el "toa" guapa aquí quiere decir que se siente bien interiormente. No se ha mirado en espejos, no ha pegado ni un ojo...
Si me miro en el espejo, si he dormido bien, si me he "restaurado" la cara me puedo* poner *"toa"guapa pero interiormente puedo no estar bien. 
Sin embargo, si no me miro a espejos, tengo ojeras por no pegar ni un ojo pero "me he quitado las telarañas" , he roto con todo eso que me presionaba, me coartaba y me limitaba, además de darme cuenta de ser una mujer que se da cuenta de su alma , entonces *me sentiré* "toa" guapa 
Por eso he puesto primero "ponerme toa guapa" y después "sentirme toa guapa".
¡Besitos!
 (Esto se ha vuelto loco y no se cómo saldrá al enviarlo, espero que se entienda)


----------

